
The greatest vanishing act in prehistoric America - diodorus
http://www.nature.com/news/the-greatest-vanishing-act-in-prehistoric-america-1.18700/
======
chrisBob
Anyone interested in seeing these ruins up close should look up Keet Seel [1].
You hike out to the site, knock on the door at a small ranger hut, and he
gives you a personal tour as you walk through the site and see thinks like
broken pottery and houses held together with rope made from chicken feathers
made almost 1k years ago. I recommend making it an overnight trip, but the
drive up camping area at this national monument was also amazing.

[1]
[http://www.nps.gov/nava/planyourvisit/guidedtours.htm](http://www.nps.gov/nava/planyourvisit/guidedtours.htm)

